

My Favourite Things - froo

When you've got music from The Sound of Music stuck in your head, and you dont know why - you expand upon it. This is what I came up with, what can you come up with?<p>(To the tune of "My Favourite Things")<p>Webapps and music and playing with gizmos,
Caffeine and tech news and scifi on Tivo,
Coding at midnight and hot spicey wings,
These are a few of my favourite things.
======
Oompa
One TB hard drives and ripping a CD, killing noobs in Quake and saying OH EM
GEE, thinking I'm leet and txting on cellphones, these are a few of my
favourite things.

<one more of those, I can't think of anything else>

When the host fails, when the server dies, when I can't code, I simply
remember my favorite things, and then I don't feel so bad.

------
jimm
Ruby and Smalltalk and dynamic runtimes, Emacs and shell scripts and UNIX
command lines, Macros and lambdas and networking pings, These are a few of my
favorite things.

------
jgrahamc
If you like messing around with songs, take a look at these:
[http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/03/bouts-complete-song-
parodies...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/03/bouts-complete-song-
parodies.html)

------
Zeromus
How do you get "The Sound of Music" music stuck in your head?

~~~
drewp
Listening to <http://www.sky.fm/soundtracks/>, perhaps. Their library isn't
huge, but it's still fun.

